# Clogged Sink/Disposal



## NathanWW (Nov 24, 2009)

I have an Emerson food disposal model Badger 1, and I'm pretty sure it is causing a clog in my sink (drains very slowly).  The other side of the sink drains fine, so it is definitely a clog before they join.

The disposal also sounds dampened compared to normal, and I feel like there is a plate or some other metal covering just behind the blades (blades are spinning fine when turned on) that I don't remember feeling before.  Does anybody have an idea what could be causing the clog?  Thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 24, 2009)

How old is your Badger 1?


----------



## NathanWW (Nov 24, 2009)

About 4 years.  Think I figured it out though.  Must be some egg shells clogging the pipe just after the disposal.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 25, 2009)

It may also be a worn out Badger...
They don't last long...
Try an Insinkerator Evolution for that....


----------



## Johnboy555 (Nov 27, 2009)

It sounds like you have ground up something you shouldn't have. 
I had the same problem the other night after cutting up 2 bunches of celery for stuffing. Things that are "stringy" get caught in the "teeth".  Turn the water on, the disposal on and dump a couple handfuls of ice cubes down the disposal!! That should clear up the grinding ring, and drain will be restored.


----------



## travelover (Nov 28, 2009)

My disposal gets clogged if I try to grind up small loose stuff like lettuce. I keep a plunger handy and and after a couple of pumps, it runs fine. Try a plunger, if you haven't already. Buy a new one just for the sink.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 28, 2009)

travelover said:


> My disposal gets clogged if I try to grind up small loose stuff like lettuce. I keep a plunger handy and and after a couple of pumps, it runs fine. Try a plunger, if you haven't already. Buy a new one just for the sink.



If you have a dishwasher hooked up to the disposer it could get a little messy plunging...


----------



## travelover (Nov 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> If you have a dishwasher hooked up to the disposer it could get a little messy plunging...



Yea, good point. When I do it I pull hard and push gently.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's a video that explains how to handle this problem: Need Plumbing Supplies: Unclogging A Garbage Disposal


----------

